# tog



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

getting some on the rocks. i might just have to take a ride tomarrow any body want to team up SOUTH JERSEY is the plan ZOOM


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I will be cod fishing with some Barners up in MA so I won't be able to go. I plan on starting my togging next weekend. I think that a serious bite should develop by then. I am not too happy about the 4 fish limit though. I have no problem releasing stripers, blues, or weaks, but I have a very hard time throwing tog back. I will probably fish the Big Mohawk next week. Send me a shout if you want to team up.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

duke my truck is shot here,s a little feeler you pull my rig to oc sat ill put you on 5-6# slippery ones all day best thing is i got the gas two. im also hearing very good things on bass and a few get this drum in the mix on clam????? if not im fishing the bridges around oc to stn hrbr sat night into sun JIGGING let me know ZOOM


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Capt Andy's has a pic of a nice tog caught in the OC area on their web page. I'm torn between fluking Sunday (if the weather cooperates), or hitting the Longport Jetty (unless the new pier has been repaired.)

Good luck on the cod trip, Jamey!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Cod trip got cancelled due to the weather. GRRRRR! I am taking my deposit and using it to book a tuna trip on the mug.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Did they cancel before or after the bus ride?

Actually, it could have been worse... the captain could have taken you on a boat ride in heavy seas, then offer you a "discount" on your next trip (what Ed and I refer to as the "Bogus" manuever!)

Is that the Ugly Mug out of Cape May?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The trip was cancelled before we left.

Yep The Ugly Mug. Our last trip with them was great, so we are going again.


----------

